# where to buy a pistol in the cleveland area



## deerhunter (Apr 9, 2004)

im looking for a 38 pistol where in the cleveland area is a good place to look


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

deerhunter said:


> im looking for a 38 pistol where in the cleveland area is a good place to look


no gun sales in cleveland!i would go to fin feather fur on I-71 and rt 250 in ashland for their best prices all around. gander mtn would be second. there will be a gun show this weekend @ the berea fairgrounds.


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

If you want a good amount of guns to choose from go to fin http://www.finfeatherfuroutfitters.com/ i got a tauras m85 w/gold trim for 259. a couple weeks ago!! not a bad little gun!! look at their weekly ad.


----------



## njoyfishin (Jan 10, 2006)

Want a nice supply of guns at a reasonable price with top notch gunsmithing - go to Dicks Gun Room in Cuyohoga Falls on Rt. 8. Akron/Cleveland Rd. Not to be confused with Dicks Sporting Goods. Have bought many guns from this place and servciced them their and always happy with quality and service. Very good people the Sellingers and haver been their for over 30 years I know of.


----------

